
Show HN: A curated library of free music for content creators - aabergkvist
http://cchound.com/
======
dharma1
Would be nice to:

1) show something happen in the UI straight after clicking play - there might
be several seconds latency before it starts streaming now

2) pause any currently playing track after clicking "Play" on another track,
so you don't get a soundclash

~~~
aabergkvist
1.) I think we have to upgrade the storage server.. 2.) Yes, straight to the
roadmap.

Thank you!

~~~
TheRealPomax
1) still add a loading indicator of some sort. Even if you upgrade your
storage server, that does not affect the browsing user's connection =)

(we're still not all on broadband)

------
msla
There's more royalty-free music at Incompetech:

[https://incompetech.com/music/royalty-
free/music.html](https://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/music.html)

------
dotdi
Load of media resource [...]/bensound-jazzyfrenchy.mp3?plead=please-dont-
download-this-or-our-lawyers-wont-let-us-host-audio failed.

Sounds interesting...

~~~
dkroy
Could you add more context to this? I am unsure of what you are saying, but am
interested in what you may be trying to communicate.

~~~
dotdi
Sorry - I should have been a bit clearer.

I was experiencing some errors on the website (i.e. songs not playing and
showing a red x). When I looked into the browser console, I saw, among an
error and some warnings, this URL. I shortened it a bit, because HN
automatically translates URLs into proper links, which might or might not be a
good idea here.

------
ozzmotik
tangentially related: everything I've ever made I've released under CC BY

[https://pastebin.com/vv2AMmCN](https://pastebin.com/vv2AMmCN) contains a list
of all the different soundcloid accounts I've created over the years so
there's a bunch of random crap to dig through if the interest exists

~~~
aabergkvist
Our curator (martin) just went mental.

THANK YOU! This is great, how can we credit you properly?

~~~
ozzmotik
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/akxuta1k9zoinot/AADCg4PLOzS2dN0DM...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/akxuta1k9zoinot/AADCg4PLOzS2dN0DMOv4ANrRa?dl=0)
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wulw9zt74kpjlet/AAA1om6Odmxwk0GAa...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wulw9zt74kpjlet/AAA1om6Odmxwk0GAadkk1M1Va?dl=0)
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vi1se7z3ljvgt0f/AAAK9AJhtuD8hVvWo...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vi1se7z3ljvgt0f/AAAK9AJhtuD8hVvWoa1rOlUNa?dl=0)

there may be some redundancy across all these but there's more music that I
made throughout the years stored in those as well. Note that the quality may
very severely because those contain the music that I made when I first started
14 years ago as well. but either way there's a lot more there if your curator
is willing to dig.

------
vanzorn
Uncaught (in promise) TypeError: Cannot read property 'type' of undefined at
value (index.build.js?_v=a7a2d7259113c491b649f58a7c951217:29)

Also playback and download links are 404ing when hitting
dropboxusercontent.com URLs

~~~
aabergkvist
Thanks, Checking!

------
abetusk
Very cool resource! It looks a little spartan now but hopefully this is just
the beginning.

For other folks looking for free/libre music, here are a few other resources I
found:

* Starfrosch [https://starfrosch.com/](https://starfrosch.com/)

* CCTrax [https://cctrax.com/](https://cctrax.com/)

* Free Music Archive [http://freemusicarchive.org/](http://freemusicarchive.org/)

~~~
app4soft
If you will look inside files taken from
[http://cchound.com](http://cchound.com) you will see that original files
itself taken directly from
[http://freemusicarchive.org/](http://freemusicarchive.org/) ;-)

------
pedalpete
A nice UX treatment, if your service can handle it, is to start pre-loading on
hover over the play button, that way the song is ready to play when the user
clicks. It may seem like a minor thing, but it makes a big difference in
usability, and your current design is sparce enough, with enough space that
you would likely not get many false loads.

With SoundCloud in the financial trouble it is in, and sites trying to use
their API without paying, you could have a very good resource here.

Have you got any plans regarding an api?

~~~
aabergkvist
It's added:

[https://trello.com/b/SAn8emo2/cchoundcom-roadmap-
public](https://trello.com/b/SAn8emo2/cchoundcom-roadmap-public)

Thanks for the feedback, if you have a specific use-case in mind API-wise,
please don't hesitate one second to contact me @aabergkvist (twitter)

------
app4soft
Why there are different URL schemes for direct links, for example:

\-
[https://ams3.digitaloceanspaces.com/cchound/Jahzzar_-_05_-_S...](https://ams3.digitaloceanspaces.com/cchound/Jahzzar_-_05_-_Siesta.mp3)

\-
[https://cchound.ams3.digitaloceanspaces.com/Jahzzar_-_06_-_W...](https://cchound.ams3.digitaloceanspaces.com/Jahzzar_-_06_-_Wall.mp3)

~~~
martinhs
The URL outputs differently depending on how I pull them from our hosting it
seems! Both formats work on all download links though. Thanks for bringing it
to our attention!

------
empressplay
I just uploaded 810MB (66 songs) of CC-BY licensed music (mostly instrumental
electronic) I've created over the last 5 years to archive.org
[https://archive.org/details/MelodyAyresGriffiths](https://archive.org/details/MelodyAyresGriffiths)

~~~
martinhs
Thanks so much for sharing! Will have a listen!

------
wuliwong
Cool project. One note, if someone presses play on a different track, the
currently playing track should be paused.

~~~
aabergkvist
Yea, that is definitely on the roadmap!

~~~
aabergkvist
as promised: [https://trello.com/b/SAn8emo2/cchoundcom-roadmap-
public](https://trello.com/b/SAn8emo2/cchoundcom-roadmap-public)

------
dbspin
Amazing. Been looking for something like this to use as background music for
youtube videos. Much appreciated.

------
acobster
Shameless plug for Fang Chia!

Would love to offer you some of our material. All of it is CC-BY-SA. If
interested let me know and I can send download codes!

[http://media.fangchia.com](http://media.fangchia.com)

------
mixmastamyk
Hi, how would you show the necessary attribution if you are making a video?
Caption or perhaps credits at the end?

~~~
aabergkvist
The credit should in most cases be placed in the description! We're working on
a guide to help you figure it out more easily, until then the link to the CC
description is all we can offer unfortunately.

------
osrec
I would find this rather useful, but as vanzorn pointed out, you appear to
have a few errors in your JS and URLs.

~~~
aabergkvist
We're re-uploading to a different source as we speak, please bear with us!

~~~
aabergkvist
Digitalocean saves the day, URL's will be fully functional in 10 minutes!

~~~
Toadsoup
Looks like it's working now - nice recovery!

------
lowlevel
I'm loving this stuff... awesome tracks from some really amazing people.

